# no period for 3 months, negative pg test.



## butrfly

came off BCP, had two regular period cycles and then it just disappeared.

this is now my third month without AFP. i tested (early morning urine) and it came off negative. what could be happening?

any input will be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Cornbread

Your body could be wonky. It could be you're pregnant and the test isn't picking up on the HCG. This does happen, false negatives are not nearly as rare as false positives even when taken with the FMU. I would definitely say that this long without a period and BFN's you need to go see a doctor. Heck, I would have gone to the doc if I was 2 weeks late and no period and all BFN's.


----------



## butrfly

Cornbread said:


> Heck, I would have gone to the doc if I was 2 weeks late and no period and all BFN's.

hahahahahahahaha! i would've done so before but i'm afraid to now. dunno how to handle whatever it is he might have to say. :)


----------



## Cornbread

butrfly said:


> Cornbread said:
> 
> 
> Heck, I would have gone to the doc if I was 2 weeks late and no period and all BFN's.
> 
> hahahahahahahaha! i would've done so before but i'm afraid to now. dunno how to handle whatever it is he might have to say. :)Click to expand...

Well, look at it this way. Whatever is wrong, the longer you wait to talk to a doctor, the more potential it has to get worse. I know it's scary, I had a scare this past year with an abnormal pap and colposcopy, but really you NEED to go see the doctor and let them catch "it" now, whatever "it" is before "it" gets any "worse". On the off chance that you're pregnant, you need to know for sure. In the event that something's wrong with your body, you really need to know so they can start whatever treatment they'll need to do before it gets out of hand. And if your body is just being wonky after being on BC and getting off, at least you have the peace of mind of knowing it's not a pregnancy or cancer or whatever, and the doc can monitor further to make sure you don't develop a problem as a result. Also, if you're hoping to TTC (which I'm guessing you are since you posted this in WTT), the longer you wait to see the doc, the more chance you run of something being bad and screwing your TTC chances up.

It's REALLY important, I think, that you see the doctor. The doc is the only one who's gonna be able to figure out what's going on, you're not going to be able to diagnose it yourself, and we can't diagnose it for you. :hugs


----------



## butrfly

i hear you.

nope, not TTC. WTT. i want to wait a bit more. ofcourse i know the doctors would be more qualified to tell me what it is. all i'm doing right now is trying to find out if any other ladies have had similar experiences and trying to see what it was for them.

i'm gathering courage, if you like. :) thanks for pushing me towards it, though. 

additional info:

1. a couple of days ago i noticed a blood clot when i was having my shower. i thought i'd be having my period then but no dice. (not very big (TMI) 

2. my OH and i have not been having much time together, IYKWIM, so contraception for the past 3-4 months have been withdrawal and semi-abstinence.

cornbread is right, i must see the doc soon. but do any of you have any guess what it might be?


----------



## Rei

Birth control does the wierdest things to your body. It sounds to me like your body is still just trying to figure out what it's doing. you're still probably not ovulating yet.


----------



## butrfly

Thanks, Rei.

That's also what my doctor said when I popped in for a visit. He did not suggest a pregnancy test. Weird thing is, I've been feeling extremely tired recently and very moody. Also, I suddenly do NOT want any rice (I'm a rice junkie.). Argh. Such strange going ons. :(


----------



## aly888

It sounds to me like your body is still trying to rebalance your hormones after coming off the bc pill!!
How long did the doc say it could take?ie,how long with no AF is too long?! X


----------



## griffinh

hey hun - i came off the pill january last year, had 2 normal periods and then nothing for 160 days. the worry could have even delayed it, but your body needs to regulate x


----------



## HippieJess

I am experiencing this right now. Came off the mini pill end of January; 1st AF 28 days later; 2nd AF 29 days after the first. Now its 32 days after the 2nd AF & nothing. I know I'm not pg but I don't know what's going on. The only thing I did was go on prenatal vitamins since we're TTC in June. I noticed I didn't get an ovulation pain this month like I had the past 2 months. No EWCM either so maybe I didn't ovulate this cycle. 

They should really make all high school girls take a class about the inner workings of the female body. That little sex ed workshop doesn't even begin to shed light on what's going on in there. :haha:


----------



## maybabydoll

Me too, came off the pill and my periods have been all messed up. Also a fair amount of stress in my life at the moment. I'm giving it until the weekend, then booking in a doc's appointment on Monday. x


----------



## butrfly

thanks, ladies, for all your input. i have until next week to see if anything happens. will see the doctor again after.


----------



## maybabydoll

I gave myself till today and sure enough, guess what happened! Period arrived. Funny how things work out. Hope yours shows up soon too x


----------



## Cornbread

Good luck.


----------



## butrfly

still waiting. HPT'd tpday and got a negative. waiting til Saturday. cors I hope AF shows by then.


----------



## ACCmummyof2

butrfly said:


> still waiting. HPT'd tpday and got a negative. waiting til Saturday. cors I hope AF shows by then.

hi there just wandering did you get your AF? just im in the same boat as you my last af was in Jan (CD137 and still no af)


----------



## maybabydoll

Sorry to hear that. I know it's a horrible feeling, being stuck between a BFN and no AF. Keep us posted x


----------

